
Ussia’s fast-track coronavirus vaccine draws outrage over safety - kgwgk
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02386-2
======
Akronymus
One thing I don't quite understand: Why not combine the testing with the
using? As in pretty much everyone who wants to, can apply for the vaccine
testing, but they then are gonna be monitored.

Based on my current understanding, they pretty much cherry pick the testers,
so they only have a small group.

